

TnyMail: Free, Fast, Anonymous Email Alias - skynomad
http://www.tnymail.com

======
lsc
how do you prevent this from becoming a haven for spammers?

~~~
skynomad
Firstly, spammers can't use the addresses to send from, as they are only used
for incomming mail. Secondly, they are set, by default, to expire within 6
hours. So after 6 hours the address no longer exists. Therefore, for spammers
to be able to send spam to the account, they would first have to know what
account is active, then send spam to it within the period in which the account
is active. So it is not easy to spam, also, if spam does hit the account, it
will not last more than the active period.

